# Terminator: Genisys - Gewinnt Premierenkarten zum Filmstart in Berlin - Runde 1



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genisys - Gewinnt Premierenkarten zum Filmstart in Berlin - Runde 1* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genisys - Gewinnt Premierenkarten zum Filmstart in Berlin - Runde 1


----------



## Mjthenut (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!

Da kommt freude auf. Ich bin guter Dinge, dass der Neue, den alten in den Schatten stellt. Wenn gleich ich etwas Stringenz vermisse, was die Wahl von J.Connor angeht. Der Neue ist gut, sehr gut sogar, aber ein Neuer. 

Ich freu mich schon jetzt - und auch meine Sachen!


----------



## Rafneg (5. Juni 2015)

Ich würde gerne nach Berlin fahren um von Arni
im Film"I'll be back!"zu hören


----------



## d2wap (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## YulawCN (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## Odin333 (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## OptikRec0rds (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!

<3


----------



## Kristian (5. Juni 2015)

Eil bi bäck u manschma bi koch, weischt

I'll be back!


----------



## ashokas (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## lokokokode (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## MisterBlonde (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back to request a new id card. Leider ist mein Perso abgelaufen, damit hätte ich sowieso nicht die Karten abholen können.


----------



## Gannonkdv (5. Juni 2015)

I'll be back!


----------



## DerBloP (5. Juni 2015)

*I'll be back! 
*Ja bitte, dann könnte ich die verkaufen


----------



## TheTerminator2015 (7. Juni 2015)

"I'll Be Back!" - Arnold Is Numero Uno!!!


----------

